# Desperate for a housekeeper/nanny..



## ChrissieC (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi can anyone give me any advice about hiring a housekeeper? I am absolutely desperate! We live in Ayia Napa which might make things a bit tricky as I get the impression they tend to come looking for work in the main cities. I have put an ad in the Cyprus Mail but with no joy. Does anyone have the no. of an agency? Thanks! 

Chrissie


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

ChrissieC said:


> Hi can anyone give me any advice about hiring a housekeeper? I am absolutely desperate! We live in Ayia Napa which might make things a bit tricky as I get the impression they tend to come looking for work in the main cities. I have put an ad in the Cyprus Mail but with no joy. Does anyone have the no. of an agency? Thanks!
> 
> Chrissie


Hi chrissy may be able to help you out if you send me a PM just tried to send you one but not sure if it went !!


----------

